# Automatic gate openers



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

I did a search but came up empty, I probably did it wrong. I would guess there is a lot of experience here on these. I am going to add an opener and single farm gate. The big 3 are Mighty Mule, Ghost and US Automatic. The last being Made in the US. I am leaning towards the last, but it is about 30% more. However I am putting solar on it and can get that back on my taxes for going green.

What do you have any experience or suggestions?


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I have a mighty mule with solar and haven't had any issues.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

Sounds great.im thinking,either have the gate on wheels and track. Have them swing outward. And the top of the gate but up against something. To make it more solid and secure.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

http://www.mightymulestore.com/

https://ghostcontrols.com/


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

most auto gates have an easily overridden system the only keeps honest people out, for actual security you would have to add upgrades to the design, including the features jimLE pointed out, and perhaps a center bolt actuated by another force motor


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Tirediron said:


> most auto gates have an easily overridden system the only keeps honest people out, for actual security you would have to add upgrades to the design, including the features jimLE pointed out, and perhaps a center bolt actuated by another force motor


Most gates are easy to defeat even without an opener. Our opener is on the mountain place and we disconnect the gate from the opener when we are gone for an extended time, it's just for our convince. The dogs and alarms are the security.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

WE have a Mule and it's worked fine after I found a broken wire from the solar panel. I installed an electric gate lock when installed which keeps someone from pushing it open.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Most of the Mule reviews were positive, but then you get the guy that went through 4 in 6 years. They never say what the configuration was or who installed it. My guess is they went too small or did not have the gate plum or something else?

Oh and the gate and fence are not for my protection.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

jnrdesertrats said:


> Thanks for the replies. Most of the Mule reviews were positive, but then you get the guy that went through 4 in 6 years. They never say what the configuration was or who installed it. My guess is they went too small or did not have the gate plum or something else?
> 
> Oh and the gate and fence are not for my protection.


Or the gate was to heavy or didn't swing freely. There's no telling.


----------



## teresahuff (Nov 10, 2021)

I don't know how to see gate openers as hard to find while looking for them on the internet. There are a lot of options to choose from when it comes to automatic gate openers, and one of them is a shelly 1. I have this gate opener at home, and it works really nice. I had it installed by the guys from everlastgates.com a few years ago when I decided to modify my driveway. The gate openers are not very cheap, but they are at the right price in my opinion. You can never get nice things for cheap. I hope you find a solution to your problem and get the opener installed successfully.


----------



## teresahuff (Nov 10, 2021)

))


----------

